# I think I can help you



## Guest (Feb 8, 2006)

Hello,

I am joining this forum because I think I may help telling my story and how I got over this horrible sensation. My name is Art, I am 39 years old, I started to have this Depersonalization feeling when I was 16 right after getting really high with weed. To make the long story short, I had all the weird sensations very well described in this forum, and I lived with them for a couple of years, I went to see psichologists, took medication and nothing helped. I was very scared. Finally one day I was reading a Psicology book (my aunt happened to be a psicologist), and I found this Term and its description and understood that this was my own way out to face the extremely dificult life at the time. After that slowly but shurely I stop paying attention to the sensations and concentrate more in dealing with my issues. it took time but I finnaly got over it. It came back later when I was like 20 years old, but by then I knew exactly what it was and it shortly went away, never came back.
If I am of any help, please reply and I can share more with you. Meanwhile all I can say is that, it won't last forever and that you'll be just fine  .


----------



## jon1983uk (Dec 28, 2005)

hello mate.. read my story (( please help----my sotry)) i am now doing exactly doin the same as wot you. we can all stay in the rutt. but alot of it stems on what we did in our past...when i was 18 i used to do week crack, and exctasy benders for 5days a week. then when i got dp after being beaten up, i blamed myself and thought i was goin mad...but my therapist spotted wo ti had done in the past as the tirgger and now im dealing with it and doing therapy as well as staying clear fo the drugs n drink...my brain will recover and iw ill be stronger. just thought id let you know, im giving people tips on my page....because we can all sit in the rutt but it can change...im nowhere near 100 percent, but things are gettin alot better. had dp for year and half....so it wont take a month to get bakc to normal, it was only two months ago i was in my worsestage but now im so diffrent but its taken hard work from me, and help from my therapist. hope this has a resemblance to your story,. and also im doin relaxation techniques too


----------



## moonparachutes (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks for the hope! You have a beautiful name.


----------

